# River bottom outdoors 3d shoot 4/11/10



## deerehauler (Mar 30, 2010)

Once agian its time to shoot at RBO.  Next shoot is sunday April 11!  Make sure to bring the family cause it is a good time for all!  Good food great times and great folks to meet and talk with from all over. 

RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

Shooting Times:  9am to 3pm

Classes
open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Traditional - $15 Trophy – Max. 25yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Young Adult - $15 Trophy – Ages 15 to 17 – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 and 14pts.
Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816
Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I hate to say it but I will be unable to attend this shoot!  I have 2 weddings to attend out of town. One this weekend and one the weekend of the shoot. But I will see yall at our next shoot after that or at one of the many great club shoots around our area!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 30, 2010)

If you haven't shot at RBO go check them out good shoot good people. Big family people. They just love archery as much as RAC.


----------



## USMCBowman (Mar 31, 2010)

The gang from Rock Ridge will be there.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 31, 2010)

Hope to see a lot of folks there.


----------



## rank bull (Mar 31, 2010)

good course good people i don't know if i am goin to make it i will have to see if i have the money


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Look forward to seeing everyone on 04-11,,,weather should be great and having friends around will even make it better,,,


----------



## hound dog (Apr 2, 2010)

Man I hope you have my shirt and hat ready this time.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 3, 2010)

hound dog said:


> If you haven't shot at RBO go check them out good shoot good people. Big family people. They just love archery as much as RAC.



their just taller!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 3, 2010)

Illinoisbound said:


> their just taller!



And your point is?


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 3, 2010)

Illinoisbound said:


> their just taller!



Now that's funny right there!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 3, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Now that's funny right there!!!!!



That is not funny.


----------



## BlakeB (Apr 3, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Man I hope you have my shirt and hat ready this time.



sweater vest and shower cap.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 3, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> sweater vest and shower cap.



No I don't want to match you.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 4, 2010)

Start working on range tomorrow,,,give some info back,,,thinking coarse or shooters coarse ?


----------



## hound dog (Apr 4, 2010)

A hay ride so we don't have to walk.


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 4, 2010)

How about a combo?  A thinking shooters course.  Also, no wind this time please.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 4, 2010)

O O O how about a water slide down the hill man u could get some speed. LOL


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 4, 2010)

Should be a really good range,,,the bottoms should be dry so maybe we can get down there in the shade for part of the day,,, Hound I'll make you a water slide ,,lol just for you


----------



## badcompany (Apr 4, 2010)

I am sure y'all will come up with something good. I like to have to think sometimes, just not to much.


----------



## BlakeB (Apr 5, 2010)

hound dog said:


> O O O how about a water slide down the hill man u could get some speed. LOL



for you it would be a cup of water poured on the picnic table. sorry couldnt resist.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 5, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> for you it would be a cup of water poured on the picnic table. sorry couldnt resist.



No you can't slide you wight brake it.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hound Dog you'll need more than a water slide when Rip gets thru with you,,, We'll see if we can put you in a cup of water and get you wet,,


----------



## hound dog (Apr 6, 2010)

Come on weekend  going to be a good one to do some shooting.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 6, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Hound Dog you'll need more than a water slide when Rip gets thru with you,,, We'll see if we can put you in a cup of water and get you wet,,



Can you read my lips. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 6, 2010)

This should be a great coarse,,,bring your thinking caps,,, Hope to see everyone on this great wonderful weather weekend..


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey you know we still love you,,, Tell Angie to bring your little swim suit and swimmies,,,lol


----------



## Big John (Apr 6, 2010)

Come on Sunday=----->


----------



## wagon (Apr 7, 2010)

*Rbo*

cant wait. Looks like the weather is gonna be perfect!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 7, 2010)

Bump/Ttt


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 7, 2010)

Man I wish it wasn't so far from the house.....maybe I can talk my wife into a road trip, she needs to get outside!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 7, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> Man I wish it wasn't so far from the house.....maybe I can talk my wife into a road trip, she needs to get outside!!!!



Is't not that far. ROAD TRIP.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 7, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Is't not that far. ROAD TRIP.



96 miles according to maqquest........


----------



## Big John (Apr 8, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> 96 miles according to maqquest........


 that's only an hour if you do 96 all the way LOL...


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 8, 2010)

Big John said:


> that's only an hour if you do 96 all the way LOL...



three words big brother.... super speeder law


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 10, 2010)

Coarse is set and ready to beat down afew folks(hound dog,,,) It's alittle different and I think everyone should enjoy. Look forward to see ya Sunday..


----------



## badcompany (Apr 10, 2010)

Cant wait to come kill some trees, I mean foam. See ya Sunday


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 10, 2010)

Can't wait until tomorrow.  Looking forward to a good shoot with some good fellows.


----------



## fatmacsumo (Apr 10, 2010)

will be there with a few after we shoot uchee creek 
around 2:00 or 2:30 see yall there.


----------

